# 22 mile stretch of M5 closed all day



## Geri (Oct 16, 2009)

Actually it's 27 miles - junction 17 (Cribbs Causeway) to 22 (Burnham)

Anyway, just thought I'd mention it in case anyone is going that way today.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'll go down the A303 instead today.  The M4/M5 is quicker, but longer mileage than London to Ilminster, and for the sake of maybe 20 minutes longer on the A303 is probably still going to be quicker than via any clogged-up diversionary route.


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you think traffic is going to be a lot worse than usual in Bristol?

Now they are saying junctions 18 to 22 - not that it makes much difference.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2009)

"M5 Closed; South West Cut Off"


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2009)

Geri said:


> Do you think traffic is going to be a lot worse than usual in Bristol?
> 
> Now they are saying junctions 18 to 22 - not that it makes much difference.



I came back through Brizzle last time I drove back from Devon and I wasn't the only one so yes, I'd think so


----------



## big eejit (Oct 16, 2009)

I remember getting a lift home from Bris city centre on a friday afternoon when Coronation Road was shut and it took about 2 hours. I can walk it in 25 mins. So if people are diverting down the A38 or M4 / M32 it's going to be v busy. Which is always an amusing sight as my train goes over the M32.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 16, 2009)

A37 and A38 are chockerlblockerl coming up from Somerset


----------



## mattie (Oct 16, 2009)

Dammit.  I've got my family comong over from Ireland for my party tomororw, loads driving from Fishguard into Brizzle.

Gah.

Any ideas if the A4 from Bath is taking a hit?


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2009)

Should be open again now, they said mid afternoon.

Traffic was not too bad actually.


----------



## newme (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like we just missed this last nght. Had already had major fuckups on the way back as it was having left Buxton at 3:45 and not arrived at the b+b in devon til close to 11...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 17, 2009)

traffic was very bad yesterday morning. Problem is there is no other way through except the two arterial roads on that route which absolutely cannot handle that traffic. the Highways Agency needs to rethink their strategy in situations like this. Really there needs to be a new road through the area because in a few years time it will be permanent gridlock.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah let's build another major road through the region. Problem solved.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 17, 2009)

I long for the day when every vehicle has a transponder and we can see where they're all going.

Professional people who can afford to live in the country before they actually retire ?

It'd drive me bananas if I couldn't walk to work if my bike broke ...


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 17, 2009)

My manager lives in Portishead and is constantly banging his head against the wall about the continuous problems on that stretch. Funny enough he didn't make it in yesterday


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 17, 2009)

I can't imagine going to Bath every day in the car, to be honest. I'd go fucking insane.


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> "M5 Closed; South West Cut Off"



Suits me.

<waves pitchfork>


----------

